# Lose 20 lbs in 3 months



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

i'm not fat but i just want to see if i can lose 20lbs in 3 months or not.sorry,it's not really about social phobia.:fall


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

This sounds like a reasonable goal.

How do you plan to do it?

Anything special? Have you spoken with a personal trainer?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Good luck. That's deffinitely an achieveable goal. You can do it!!


----------



## LonelyHeart87 (Jan 26, 2009)

I would advise the Atkins diet for you. It's fantastic. Founded by Robert Atkins. Look into it. You won't be disappointed. Good luck!


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

thank you everyone.i'm on my way to go.


----------

